# PSA in South Florida



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone know of any PSA trainers or clubs in South Florida???
The one that shows up on the PSA site is no longer active..
Any info will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Dont think PSA is active in south florida, but I remember hearing about a Mondio club in Miami, and I know Ivan Balabanov is training Mondio now in Plant City. I would choose that over PSA, although there is likely a strong difference in the type of crowd that trains for each.


----------

